# nova arimidex and clomid



## gordy2506 (Nov 15, 2015)

hey im new to this site and was just wondering if its against the rules to ask for a good source of nova and clomid for my pct and of arimidex for my Ai? Thanks in advance also im from the uk!im not sure if you can only get these things with a prescription here.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2015)

Try All Day Chemist they are UK friendly For Europe / UK : +442075721246


----------



## gordy2506 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks again zeigler!


----------

